# Recommend a dream town to visit!



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 29, 2013)

How do you visit dream towns? I have limited time to play my game, so I don't want to do the random thing. I want to visit dream towns that are worth the  trip. So, maybe we could have a recommendation thread? This is not a self-promotion thread so please don't recommend your own town. 

Include the dream address of the town you recommend and write a brief description, including reasons why the town is worth visiting, whether patterns are available for download, etc. 

I'll start! 


Recommended: 1300-0483-1618

This is a Japanese dream town. I was  impressed by the original designs here. They are very bright, cute and colourful. It made me smile to see them. There are items on the ground for you to pick up and try on. You should definitely explore all of the human characters' homes because the interiors are full of whimsy. There are themed rooms. A town I will definitely revisit because it has such great character. Wendel is there to give you original patterns! Later, I discovered that the player is an illustrator and mangaka (comic artist).


----------



## kmyk (Jun 30, 2013)

this was a good one, thanks~


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful town! Such a lot of work has been put into it. I'll revisit this one for sure!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

Dream address: 5200-2146-5287


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 1, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Dream address: 5200-2146-5287



You're supposed to recommend someone else's dream town that you have found to be very good. Not your own. There's already an existing thread for promoting your own dream address: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63526-The-Offical-Dream-Addresses-Thread


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2013)

2800-1439-3680

I named it the Lion Town because of the lion theme. Everything about it is amazing. You won't regret going to it.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> You're supposed to recommend someone else's dream town that you have found to be very good. Not your own. There's already an existing thread for promoting your own dream address: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63526-The-Offical-Dream-Addresses-Thread



 Trust me its good you should visit.


----------



## Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Visiting these dream villages makes me sad mine is still so bland... xD Mostly because I didn't plant any bushes yet and my paths aren't 100% done.  Neither are my bridges... xD 

I wish I had a new code to share but I don't....yet! I went to a random town a few days ago but it didn't impress me much. I can share a popular code a lot of people know about though... The "scary" village:

2600-0218-7298


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 1, 2013)

Two that stand out to me: 2600-0117-1068 This one because it is a perfect example of a particular design style that I actually dislike, but I think the creator made it work- the candy land aesthetic. It is non-stop cutesy, super-saturated, etc, and very beautifully organized.

And 2100-0784-7385 . This is a "scary" village, and very well done.


----------



## Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Two that stand out to me: 2600-0117-1068 This one because it is a perfect example of a particular design style that I actually dislike, but I think the creator made it work- the candy land aesthetic. It is non-stop cutesy, super-saturated, etc, and very beautifully organized.
> 
> And 2100-0784-7385 . This is a "scary" village, and very well done.



Says first one isn't an address. o3o Doesn't work.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 1, 2013)

Lin said:


> Says first one isn't an address. o3o Doesn't work.



Whoops! That because it's actually 2400, not 2600. D'oh!


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 1, 2013)

I went to a beautiful town the other day
I took some photos for inspiration for my own town



2400-0255-4927


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 1, 2013)

That first town was so cute!!!


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jul 1, 2013)

There's a really cool dream town I went to earlier. It was Japanese, and though the town itself wasn't super impressive (there were some cool community projects, but what really stood out to me was the house. It was beautiful! You'll definitely have to check it out.

3300-1882-2544


----------



## A-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

Lin said:


> I wish I had a new code to share but I don't....yet! I went to a random town a few days ago but it didn't impress me much. I can share a popular code a lot of people know about though... The "scary" village:
> 
> 2600-0218-7298



I also recommend Aika Village. It's awesome. Creepy. Be sure to visit all the houses.


----------



## Nymph (Jul 1, 2013)

Other than Aika village, does anyone know any other creepy/horror themed towns? : D


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jul 1, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Whoops! That because it's actually 2400, not 2600. D'oh!



I just visited this town and was very impressed! Even though I couldn't understand what the characters were saying, it was a blast walking through and seeing all the homes and following the "story." You will be shocked by what you see! I enjoyed it more than Aika Village.

Everyone should check this one out. : D


----------



## Sunako0 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wowza that town sure was spooky and impressive 

Id like to see more!


FC: 2165-2497-5995


----------



## sydney (Jul 1, 2013)

ahh I cant wait to go to these tomorrow ~


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 2, 2013)

So glad someone else liked it besides me! It doesn't seem to get a lot of attention in comparison to Aika (which although well crafted, didn't scare me, tbh) , but honestly, I don't see why. 

Does anyone have addresses for villages where the season is winter or the time is late at night? I keep finding sunny candyland villages, and I'm looking for something different.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 2, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Other than Aika village, does anyone know any other creepy/horror themed towns? : D



http://nightmaresuite.tumblr.com/tagged/town


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 2, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> 2800-1439-3680



Thank you for sharing this dream address, I enjoyed the Lion Village! And meeting all the lions. Heh. The themed houses were great too, I had a fun time exploring the school and the Chinese restaurant, haha, I wished I could have ordered a 10-course feast at the restaurant. It amazes me that people have put so much effort into making such beautiful, well-planned towns.

I want to thank everyone for recommending these dream addresses, I will visit them all. I consider it time well spent when I visit these dream towns because I get to see so many new things and I get inspired looking at them. I also like being able to see what the public works projects look like. Please keep recommending wonderful dream towns you have visited!


----------



## The Architect (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been waiting for someone to make this thread lol,
saved this picture for it

At the time (points to bulletin date), this was the most developed town I encountered from the states.


----------



## embitca (Jul 3, 2013)

That American town, Fae, is really laid out well. I like that it is developed, but still has lots of open area. Some of the Japanese towns cover up every bit of land possible and it can get over-cluttered and difficult to navigate (although it's certainly one way to resolve the grass deterioration problem!).

Their pathway patterns are from this Japanese town, 2400-0255-4927, which is really gorgeous and a can't miss visit. There's a megaphone next to the bed so you can find Wendell and pick up the patterns. I use the pink brick, minus the flowery border, in my town as well and it just looks stunning. The original Japanese town also has some other fantastic path designs so if you are looking for nice ones, it is a great place to visit with an Alt character so you can fill up on patterns.


----------

